# PC friert ein - Hardwareproblem?



## Axor (31. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

seit einigen Wochen hatte ich immer das Problem, dass WindowsXP nach einiger Arbeitszeit (10-20min) einfriert. Bild am Monitor blieb einfach gleich und ich konnte nirgends mehr klicken. Nach einem Reboot kams teilweise zur Ausschaltung noch vor dem POST. Nachdem ich Windows nun wieder gestartet habe (meist beim 2ten Mal einschalten nach dem vorherigen Problem hats geklappt) bemerkte ich auch, dass die Zeit stehen geblieben ist und nun je nach Zeit zwischen einfrieren und Starterfolg hinten war.

Vorher dachte ich, es liegt an den hohen Temperaturen, zum Teil betrug die Aussentemperatur in den heißen Tagen ~30°, MB,CPU ~40°
Allerdings kam der Fehler auch bei niedrigeren Temperaturen.

Nun dachte ich an einen Softwarefehler und wollten Windows neu aufsetzen, alles klappte vorerst Problemlos, nachdem die installationsdaten kopiert waren stand am Bildschirm dass der PC neu gestartet wird und dann wieder das selbe Problem, das Bild war eingefroren.
Nach Restart kam ich ins Setup, allerdings tat sich da auch nach einer kurzen Zeit nichts mehr, bliebt bei ~39 Minuten Restzeit stehen. Nach einigen Restarts kam dann der Fehler "Warning: Critical USB current" oder so ähnlich... danach hab ich USB Keyboard/Mouse abgesteckt und mit einem normalen Keyboard weitergemacht - kam allerdings nur bis zum Setup, danach ne Fehlermeldung die leider zu kurz da war und reboot - so wars dann die nächsten Versuche auch und ich hab aufgegeben. (War schon spät  )

Kann mir irgendjemand was empfehlen, was ich nun tun soll?
Wegen Critical current hab ich gegoogelt und da kam ich zu einigen Erfahrungsberichten, dass MB Jumper vielleicht locker geworden sind o.ä.? Aber hat das was mit dem Einfrieren zu tun? Liegts vielleicht am Netzteil, dass durch Schwankungen die Probleme mit dem einfrieren/critical current zustande kommen?

Danke für jeden Tipp!


----------



## d2wap (31. Juli 2007)

RAM mal austauschen... Einfach mal von einem Freund nen Riegel ausborgen für einen Tag udn damit testen.


Ich hatte genau das selbe Problem - nur das mein Rechner nicht einfror sondern sich immer wieder neu gestartet hat. Mit neuem RAM geht alles einwandfrei.


----------



## Axor (31. Juli 2007)

OK, hab eh 2 Riegel drin, werd mal jeweils einen davon rausnehmen und testen...

is aber sehr ärgerlich... das system is noch ned sehr alt...
hab jetzt auch schon was von IDE Kabel/Controller defekt gegoogelt... da wär mir n ram riegel lieber als der ide controller

aber kann das wirklich am ram liegen, dass er nach unterschiedlichen zeiten einfach einfriert?

hoffe nur dass am MB nichts kaputt ist...


----------



## d2wap (31. Juli 2007)

Gerade dann kann es am RAM liegen..
Wenn der dann voll ist, sich nicht löschen lässt oder einfach vergisst wo er was hingeschrieben hat, hat das einen Absturz zur Folge... 

Zur Sicherheit auch mal einen anderen RAM Riegel verwenden..


----------



## Axor (31. Juli 2007)

wenns so ist, dass der RAM ab einer gewissen Speicherstelle kaputt ist, warum schaltet er dann kurz nach Neustart gleich wieder aus? Warum bleibt die zeit stehen?

Werd das mit dem RAMs probieren sobald ich daheim bin aber ich fürcht es liegt am Netzteil...


----------



## d2wap (31. Juli 2007)

Der RAM wird ja nicht immer gleich beschrieben.
Der Controller erkennt den RAM eventuell als funktionierend aber der Fehler bei der Speicherzuweisung oder beim Lesen tritt erst dann auf, wenn der betroffene Sektor angesprochen wird. Und das kann mal sofort - mal 30 Minuten später sein...

HP, Fujitsu Siemens, Toshiba und alle anderen tauschen dir bei so einem Fehler sofort den RAM als erstes aus (wenn der PC in der Garantiefrist ist).. und nach meinen Erfahrungen war es in 90% der Fälle der RAM (die anderen 10% waren dann schwerwiegender  )

Wenn es am Netzteil liegen sollte:
Viele Mainboards haben eine LED die signalisiert, dass Stom auf dem Mainboad ist (auch wenn der PC aus ist). Wenn du so eine LED hast und diese nicht leuchtet obwohl das Netzteil an ist, dann solltest du auch mal ein anderes Netzteil dran hängen.
Solltest du eine solche Diode nicht haben, dann überprüf einfach, ob sich die Lüfter beim Einstecken des Stromkabels ins Netzteil kurz drehen oder ob sie sich bewegen wenn ud auf dein Ein/Aus-Schalter drückst.
Sollte das der Fall sein, ist dein Netzteil wahrscheinlich OK.

Wenn ich mal tippen darf - die wahrscheinlichsten 3 Hardwarekomponenten die betroffen sein könnten:
1. RAM
2. Mainboard
3. Grafikkarte


----------



## Axor (31. Juli 2007)

LED leuchtet sobald Netzteil eingeschaltet ist.

Meine Vermutung geht eher dahin, dass das Netzteil Spannungsschwankungen hat und deswegen auf einmal die Hardware versagt...


----------



## d2wap (31. Juli 2007)

Das würde dann anders aussehen.. Spannungsschwankungen würden dann aber eher von der Steckdose ausgehen als vom Netzteil - eher würde die Sicheurng des Netzteils rausspringen bevor die Spannungsschwankung intern zu groß werden würde.


----------



## chmee (31. Juli 2007)

Mal mit nem anderen OS versucht ? Knoppix von CD oder einfach nur DOS ?

Ansonsten ->
Netzteil zu schwach/defekt
CPU Kühlung sitzt falsch/defekt
Ramfehler oder Ram-Slots verstaubt - oder ganz simpel, Timings falsch oder Mainboard mag Ram nicht.

mfg chmee


----------



## Axor (7. August 2007)

danke für eure antworten

Das System läuft nun wieder...
obwohl ich jetzt nicht genau weiß worans gelegen ist.
Hab zu allererst Graka, CPU, Rams rausgetan, Lüfter/Stecker ausgeblasen und wieder reingesetzt.
Ich hab 2x512 MB und 1x 1024 MB drin, hab dann den PC mit den 1024 alleine aufgesetzt, hat alles geklappt. Danach hab ich mit memtest86 alle Rams getestet, kein Fehler...
Scheinbar lags an einer Steckverbindung oder an verstaubten Lüftern
Sicher nicht an Ram und Netzteil, weil die sind ja jetzt auch drin...

Nur hätt ich mir das neu aufsetzen sparen können...


----------

